
IBM Selectric Bug - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.cryptomuseum.com/covert/bugs/selectric/
======
exabrial
If you're ever in DC and want to see more of this kind of stuff, definitely
check out the Spy Museum. It's unbelievable the lengths both countries went to
for even the most basic of intelligence!

------
Stierlitz
Coincidentally I happen to be reading a book on the same subject. From memory,
how the commies picked up the signal was even more interesting. In a false
chimney attached to the Embassy they installed a remotely controlled Yagi
antenna, that could be pointed at a particular target. At the top of the
'chimney' was a copper v-shaped dome serving to gather and focus the weak
signal from the typewriters. The signal from the antenna was then sent through
an amplifier and cable down a tunnel into the Soviet sector. The transmission
from the typewriter consisted of a compressed burst-mode signal hidden in the
side-bands of near-by television transmissions, making it virtually impossible
to detect using normal bug detecting equipment. When the existence of such was
reported to the ambassador, he said: can you bring us 100% proof the commies
are bugging us.

------
Wistar
Another great story of the ingeniousness of Soviet eavesdropping is "The
Thing," which operated for 7 years or so and had no power supply.

Also known as "The Great Seal Bug."

[https://www.cryptomuseum.com/covert/bugs/thing/index.htm](https://www.cryptomuseum.com/covert/bugs/thing/index.htm)

------
jacquesm
This one never ceases to amaze me. The degree of craftsmanship in building
this so it would withstand close inspection is off the scale.

